# Mit Java ein Android Projekt kompilieren



## Laren (28. Aug 2013)

Hi,

ist es möglich mit Java ein vorhandenes Android Projekt zu kompilieren?
Also wenn ich z.b. mit Eclipse ein neues Android Projekt anlege, würde ich dieses gerne mit einem Knopfdruck in meinem Java Programm kompilieren und mir die fertige APK ausgeben.

Macht es einen Unterschied welches Bs man benutzt?(Ich benutze Linux)

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## deetee (28. Aug 2013)

Nein, ein Java Compiler kann kein Android Projekt kompilieren. Dazu braucht man das Android SDK: Android SDK | Android Developers


----------



## Laren (29. Aug 2013)

Sorry, die Frage war etwas doof gestellt

Ich habe natürlich die SDK, wie kann ich mit Java auf diese zugreifen, um ein Android Projekt zu kompilieren?

Grüße


----------



## dzim (6. Sep 2013)

Also irgendwie wird deine Frage trotz dem zweiten Post nicht deutlicher. Was willst du eigentlich erreichen? Hast du Plain-Java-Projekt (Java 1.6!), dass du in einem Android-Projekt als Library verwenden möchtest? Dann sorge dafür, dass nicht auf so etwas wie javax.xml und so zugegriffen wird, mach ne Jar draus, und stopf sie in libs-Verzeichnis deines Android-Projekts. Oder wandle das Projekt direkt in ein Android-Library-Projekt um.

Das apk wird ansonsten erst an zwei Stellen erstellt: Beim "Run", oder beim Export via Android-Tools als signierte oder unsignierte Anwendung. So lange ist es im Prinzip einfach nur ein Java-Projekt (mit stinknormalen Java Class Files), dass eben einfach nur Abhängigkeiten ins Android SDK hat.

Also zurück zum Anfang: Bitte erkläre mal, was du eigentlich willst!


----------



## Tecwan (6. Sep 2013)

Was möchtest du denn eigentlich tun?

Eclipse liefert dir ja aus deinem oder importierten Projekten einsatzbereite APK-Files,
d.h. die Projekte sind dann bereits compiliert.
Schau mal in den Ordner Projektname/bin/, dort befindet sich eine Projektname.apk
(die beim 'Run' erzeugt wird). Das Dingens ist eine lauffähige (unsignierte) App, die
du dir zB. per email aufs Smartphone zuschicken und installieren kannst.

Oder du gehst den Weg File/Export/Android/Export Android Application, was dir das
gleiche mit Signatur liefert.

Java auf Android ist übrigens nicht das Gleiche wie für Java auf PC's; es ist in der Version
gewissermaßen zurück (und enthält dafür natürlich andere Android-typische Features)

:idea:Achso, oder kommst du von Eclipse her und programmierst bisher nur in Java, und
hast jetzt erstmalig vor, etwas für Android zu machen?
Wenn ja, dann lade dir die Android Developer Tools (ADT) in Eclipse runter:
Help/Install/
Work with: Android developer Tools Update Site - h ttp://dl-ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/
und dann unter Developer Tools die Android Development Tools wählen.
(Glaube ich zumindest, dass das Installieren so geht - ich hatte Java immer mit Netbeans
bearbeitet und für Android eigens das Eclipse/ADT-Komplettpaket installiert)


----------



## Laren (7. Sep 2013)

Tut mir echt Leid, dass ich mich so unklar ausdrücke:autsch:

Also, ich schreibe aktuell ein Java Programm, mit dem man Html Seiten erstellen kann(einen total simplen Html Editor).
Jetzt habe ich mit Eclipse einen "Android Rohling" erstellt, also eine Android App, die zwar compiliert werden kann, aber die eigentlich noch gar nichts macht.
Die Rohling App verwendet Phonegap (für alle die das nicht kennen...ganz oberflächlich betrachtet, stellt PhoneGap einfach eine existierende Html Seite als App dar)

Jetzt kann man Editor die Html Seite von Phonegap verändern, so weit so gut. 
Nun könnte ich einfach in Eclipse auf Export->Apk(oder so ähnlich) klicken und hätte meine Apk.
Diesen export soll aber mein Editor machen.

Also, ich möchte einfach dass meine Editor fähig ist, ein Android Projekt zu kompilieren und eine Apk daraus zu erstellen


----------



## dzim (9. Sep 2013)

Ok, das ist ein Gebiet auf dem ich nicht wirklich weiter weiß, aber: Du müsstest wahrscheinlich mit Ant (sollte es im Netz als jar zu finden geben) oder so was ähnlichen einen Build-Task anstoßen. Brauchst natürlich das SDK, das hast du aber so wie ich es verstanden habe auch schon.
Schau mal, ob dir das bei deiner Suche hilft...


----------

